
Covid-19 is threatening the survival of US primary care - blendo
https://www.bmj.com/content/369/bmj.m2333
======
salmon30salmon
I know that the title is the title of the journal article, and I know that
using this more generic title avoids politicization. But, the title should be:

COVID-19 Lockdowns are threatening the survival of US primary care

Yes, a subset of the people not going to the doctor would have not gone due to
fear of this disease. However, in a lot of jurisdictions, primary care
_closed_ to make room for a "surge" that never came (or is slowly coming). Now
these offices have reopened, but to debt, missed rent, low visits etc. Closing
them under the lockdown orders was the original sin.

